# Filterbakterien



## didi3005 (10. März 2008)

Hallo, 
habe am Samstag meinen Filter gestartet, der Teich ist neu und hat noch keinen Besatz, der soll erst im Mai erfolgen
Wie lange wird es dauern bis sich die Bakterien bilden, oder muß ich einen Starter hinzu geben?

Gruss didi


----------



## SUI JIN (10. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Hallo Didi,

bis sich im Teich und in der Filteranlage Bakterien bilden vergehen mindestens 6-8 Wochen. Du kannst den Prozess unterstützen in dem Du z.B. ein Tonmineral dem "nackten" Wasser zufügst das sich wie ein Schleier auf der Teichfolie legt und so den Bakterien die Möglichkeit bietet sich überhaupt anzusiedeln.

Zusätzlich kann natürlich ein Filterstarter zugefügt werden, dass alles funktioniert aber nur wenn auch massiv Sauerstoff in den Filter bringst und ihn mindestens 24h, besser länger, in einen internen Kreislauf laufen läßt.

Hier heisst das Motto, viel Sauerstoff = viele gute Bakterien.

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## juergen-b (10. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

hallo susanne,



> Hier heisst das Motto, viel Sauerstoff = viele gute Bakterien



leider kann ich mich deiner argumentation in keinster weise anschließen, mittlerweile ist es in mehreren publikationen nachlesbar, daß der O² bedarf der bakterien eigentlich recht gering ist.
...... oder anderst gefragt - welchen wert verknüpfst du mit der aussage viel sauerstoff ?

weiter gefragt - von was sollen sich die bakterien, welche sich nach deiner aussage in 6-8wochen bilden ernähren, der teich ist bisher fischlos ???
........ oder reden wir in diesem fall von verschiedenen bakteriengattungen ?

@hy didi,

1. filter eine woche laufen lassen, täglich (je nach teich und filtervolumen) eine sehr geringe menge fischfutter reinwerfen
2. nach ca. einer woche eine handvoll gartenerde (nicht deckschicht) in den filter werfen oder eine runde frisches urin eingeben  ) ..... weiterfüttern
3. warten bis es wärmer wird 
4. mitterleben wie dein teich grasgrün wird und sich anschließend langsam (hoffentlich) wieder klart.
5. wenn möglich nicht vor stabilen 15° teichtemp. deine fische einsetzen 

ab punkt 3 nitritwerte im auge behalten, speziell nach dem einsetzen der fische.

gruß jürgen


----------



## sternhausen (10. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Hallo zusammen
3 User - 3verschiedene Meinungen.
Meine Meinung,nichts machen ausser du hast die Möglichkeit von einem anderen Teich oder einem Naturgewässer (Bach,See usw.) etwas Wasser in deinen Teich kippen (Impfen).
Ansonsten regelt die Natur das von selbst.
Ich bin auch der Meinung das dir die Natur genug Nährstoffe in den Teich einbringt und es daher nicht notwendig ist Irgendwelche Mittelchen oder gar Müll in den Teich zu werfen.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## juergen-b (10. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

hy sternhausen,



> Ansonsten regelt die Natur das von selbst.


 begrentzt voll meine meinung !!

aber 



> Ich bin auch der Meinung das dir die Natur genug Nährstoffe in den Teich einbringt und es daher nicht notwendig ist Irgendwelche Mittelchen oder gar Müll in den Teich zu werfen.



solltest du definieren was du unter nährstoffe und unter müll verstehst?

du hast sicher auch gelesen, daß der teich einen fischbesatz bekommen soll, denke doch mal darüber nach was passiert, wenn so ein schöner sich selbst überlassener teich von heute auf morgen mit 10 ???? fischen besetzt wird ???


gruß jürgen


----------



## A6er (10. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Jürgen hat schon recht  

Was sollen sich für Bakterien entwickeln, wenn sie nichts zum entwickeln haben?  

Ich werde es genau so machen!
Hatte ich bisher auch mit einigen Aquarien gemacht!
Futter rein, Nitritpeak abwarten und dann erst kann es losgehen  

Nur bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren über Folgendes:

Ab wann entwickeln sich die Baktierien überhaupt?
Im Moment hat es in meinem Teich 8° C. 
Macht es überhaupt Sinn, jetzt schon den Filter einlaufen zu lassen?


----------



## juergen-b (10. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

hallo rüdiger,

wenn du einen neuen filter mit neuen medien hast, macht es sehr viel sinn so früh wie möglich anzufangen ........ bei eingelaufenen medien macht es aber auch sinn, schon mit dem gedrosselten wasserdurchlauf zu beginnen .......... nur ....... zufüttern und animpfen würde ich erst be 12°-13°.

gruß jürgen


----------



## sternhausen (10. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Hallo Zusammen
Ich denke das man einen Freilandteich nicht  mit einem Aquarium vergleichen sollte.
Ausserdem sollte schon jeden klar sein das wenn man heute seinen Teich oder auch sein Aquarium frisch mit Wasser gefüllt hat schon morgen Fische einsetzen soll.
Didi hat ja auch geschrieben, daß er erst im Mai Fische einsetzen will.
Mit Nährstoffe meine ich z B Blätter, Blütenstaub ,abgestorbene Pflanzteile und und und.
Mit all diesen eingewehten Dingen wirst du sicher genug Nahrungsgrundlage bzw Bakterien in den Teich bekommen,so das du meiner Meinung nach weder Mutterboden, menschliche Absonderungen noch sonstigen Müll in den neu angelegten Teich kippen musst.
Nicht zu vergessen sind ausserdem die vielen Tiere die sich von selbst im bzw am Teich von selbst ansiedeln oder hat jemand von euch zB einen __ Rückenschwimmer, Gelbbrandkäfer usw ansiedeln müssen.
Oder hat jemand von euch die so wichtigen Bachflohkrebse in seinen Teich eingesetzt,oder sind die doch von selbst gekommen?
Wie schon oben beschrieben wird es immer verschiedene Meinungen geben und das soll ja auch so sein.
Ich gebe nur meine Erfahrungen weiter die ich persönlich gemacht habe,aber selbstverständlich akzeptiere ich auch andere Meinungen.
Und der Vollständigkeit halber muss ich noch erwähnen daß ich einen sehr gut funktionierenden Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz habe und bis jetzt noch keine einzige Alge in meinem Teich hatte und Gott sei Dank noch kein einziger Fisch verstorben ist.
Bei einem Aquarium ist das selbstverständlich anders,da die meisten ja unter einer Abdeckung relativ steril gehalten werden und selbst da ist es so (zumindest in vielen Fachbüchern), das man nach ca 3 Wochen (Wasser abstehen lassen) mit dem ersten Fischbesatz beginnen kann.
Das die Hersteller der div Mittelchen etwas anderes sagen liegt ja wohl auch auf der Hand.

Beste Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## waterman (10. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch am Wochenende den Filter anlaufen lassen. Bei 9°C Wasser. Hab ich auch letztes Jahr so gemacht. Gefüttert wird auch erst bei 12°C, obwohl die Koi schon ein bishen neugierig gucken. Aber ich bleibe hart. Es gibt erst bei guten Temperaturen ganz langsam was zu fressen.
Hoffe nur, dass es endlich mal wärmer wird...
Gruß
vom Mittelrhein
Wilfried


----------



## Marlowe (10. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Moin!

Ich teile aufgrund eigener Erfahrung im Frühjahr 2007 die Ansicht von Sternhausen.

In der Tat wachsen die Fische in meinem Teich vom ersten Tag
des Besetzens an mit Eifer.

Ich impfte das Wasser mit Zugaben aus einem Fluß und ein bißchen Stadtparkwasser. Nach wenigen Tagen bereits setzte ich die Fische ein,
die kurze Zeit später schon mit dem Treiben begannen und sich erkennbar wohl fühlten.

Mit dem Aquarium ist kein Vergleich statthaft: Hier gibt es kaum Einfluss von außen...logo.

Andere Meinungen hierzu finde ich interessant, kann sie aber wegen des eigenen Erlebens nicht bestätigen.


----------



## A6er (10. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Fakt ist doch, wenn ich auf einmal mehrere Koi einsetze (ich will bei ca. 10000Litern 6 als Erstbesatz einsetzen, wenn auch kleine), bekomme ich durch die gleichzeitig einsetzende Füterung eine erhebliche Mehrbelastung des Wassers!

Auf diese muss der Teich bzw. Filter ersteinmal eingestellt sein.
Und das ist er m.E. nicht, wenn vorher nur ein paar Blätter oder etwas Blütenstaub etc. im Wasser "vergammelen".


----------



## toschbaer (10. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Hallo,
ihr merkt jeder hat seine eigene Philosophie und jeder meint, er würde das Beste mit seinem Teich und Fischis anstellen!!!! Das ist auch gut so!!!!!
Ich möchte gerne dazu lernen  , manche auch wohl nicht und nehmen ihre eigene Erfahrung als das non + ultra  ( Irgendwann nimmt dann doch der eine oder andere die Überlegungen und Erfahrungen anderer an  ) 
Hier im Forum kann auf sehr viel Fachwissen zurückgegriffen werden; so man es denn will! Gerade in bezug auf  Filter oder Füttern streiten sich die Gemüter lol 
Wir alle geben unser Bestes!!!

Ich z.B. habe in diesen Winter meinen Teich fertiggestellt komplett mit Pflanzen !!!
Den Filter habe ich mit Wasser und Filtermaterial aus meinem anderen Teich geimpft. Zusätzlich habe ich Naturkalk (Meeresalgenmehl) als Futter für die Bakis eingebracht, sowie zur Ph-Pufferung.
Nach 2 Wochen habe ich 2 Elritzen eingesetzt (Mitte Dezember).
Wieder 1 Woche später habe ich eine Bach- und Regenbogenforelle eingesetzt
Allen Fischen geht es gut!!!
Das heißt für mich, dass ich auch im "Winter" lol den Teich filtern und belüften werde. Wenn die Fische (KOIs) aktiv werden, bekommen sie leichte Kost. Forellen, __ Störe usw. darf man durchfüttern.
Im Frühjahr (ca. April/Mai) habe ich vor, AQUA 5 DRY zu kaufen. Diese Mikroorganismen sollen sogar einen Trommelfilter in den Schatten stellen.
     

MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## juergen-b (10. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

hy zusammen.

nur mal so gefragt .......... gibt es bei der " bei mir ist alles klasse - allen geht es gut " fraktion auch welche die die werte ihres teichwassers messen, oder wird hier wirklich nur mit bauchgefühl argumentiert  

@ friedhelm

sorry, habe einfach mal dich herausgegriffen:



> Wieder 1 Woche später habe ich eine Bach- und Regenbogenforelle eingesetzt


 den O² gehalt deines wassers kennst du sicher,ich vermute du hast einen permanente meßstation integriert die deinewerte auch für die nacht etc. liefert, vermutlich sind dir auch die durchschnittlichen temp. deines teiches im sommer bekannt und die bedürfnisse von forellen sind dann natürlich auch bekannt  



> Allen Fischen geht es gut!!!


 aha, sie leben also noch  



> Wenn die Fische (KOIs) aktiv werden, bekommen sie leichte Kost. Forellen, __ Störe usw. darf man durchfüttern.


 kois auch  natürlich alles dosiert, würden das mehr tun hätte man weniger treads im frühjahr " hilfe meine fische sterben" etc.



> Im Frühjahr (ca. April/Mai) habe ich vor, aqua 5 DRY zu kaufen. Diese Mikroorganismen sollen sogar einen Trommelfilter in den Schatten stellen.



jo tun sie ............. die stehen dann reih und glied am teichrand und werfen alle 15min. den übrigen schmodder aus dem teich raus           

gruß jürgen


*** und diejenigen die aus allen möglichen umliegenden gewässern mal ihr animpfmaterial besorgen ..............

 ....... schon mal was von KHV gehört oder sonstigen netten dingen die man sich aus anderen teichen mitbringen kann ?


----------



## Marlowe (10. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Moin!

@ Jürgen:

Mein Bester, die Klamotte mit dem Impfen des Teichs erschien mir logisch,
da das zugeführte Wasser aus hier in Wilhelmshaven biologisch intaktem
Gewässer kommt....nehme ich an:__ nase .
Zumindest sind dort im Sommer häufig Karpfen zu sehen, die bestimmt an einen Meter Größe herankommen.
Bisher kann ich bei meinen Teichfischen nichts an Krankheiten feststellen.
Soll ja nicht viel heißen, aber die Fische sehen für mich als Alt-Aquarianer
und Neu-Teichianer genial aus.
Mal ehrlich, ich halte das Impfen mit von mir über Jahrzehnte zumindest immer aus den Augenwinkeln betrachteten Gewässern für DIE IDEE schlechthin.
Hinzu kommt die Aufnahme des Kontakts mit dem Häuptling des hiesigen Anglervereins, der die Wässerchen als gut bezeichnete. Da kann man dem Teich doch `mal eine Kelle gönnen? 
Wie gesagt, ich habe nur die Erfahrung eines Sommers mit meinem 
Fischbesatz. 
Wenn ich die unterschiedlichen Meinungen so lese, dann wird mir richtig warm ums Herz. Die Spannung, wie es denn nun gedeihen mag, wird bis zum Sommer bestimmt anhalten.

Im Sommer werde ich natürlich häufiger den Gewürzprüfer ins Grüne halten,
dascha man gediegen!:smoki 

Ich werde im Herbst mehr zu berichten haben. 


@ Alle:
Leute, seid übrigens nett zueinander, denn jeder Schreiber hier hat eigene Erfahrungen, die er aufgrund des Erfolgs mit seinem wie auch immer gearteten Teich machen konnte.

Also, wer könnte bei diesem Schlußsatz anderer Meinung sein?


----------



## juergen-b (11. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

hy marlowe,



> @ Alle:
> Leute, seid übrigens nett zueinander, denn jeder Schreiber hier hat eigene Erfahrungen, die er aufgrund des Erfolgs mit seinem wie auch immer gearteten Teich machen konnte.



ich hoffe dum meinst jetzt nicht mich  , denn etwas kritisch hinterfragen, hat meiner meinung nichts mit "unhöflichkeit" zu tun und ironie darf man doch auch mit sarkasmus begegnen :smoki 

lieben gruß

jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (11. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Mal zum Thema Impfen des Filters ....

Ich habe einfach Schlamm etwas aus meinem Aquariumfiltern in den Teichfilter gegeben, die Organismen sollten ja die selben sein ...

Die Filterwände waren letztes Jahr (erster Start des Filters (neu), Teich 2 Wochen alt) nach einer Woche mit einem sichtbaren Bakterienbelag bedeckt.
Einen Nitritpeak konnte ich (wiedererwartent) im Teich nicht feststellen, wie kommt das ?

Axel


----------



## sternhausen (11. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Hallo Jürgen
Hier meldet sich noch mal einer aus der "bei mir ist alles klasse - alles geht gut" Fraktion.
Zu deiner Frage messt ihr auch eure Wasserwerte - Ja die messe ich und zwar relativ genau und sehr häufig und auch zu verschiedenen Zeiten, sehr oft auch nachts.
Das Messen der Waserwerte und all die anderen "Arbeiten" sind für mich nicht wirklich Arbeit sondern Vergnügen.
Teiche, Wasser und das ganze Drum Herum sind halt mein größtes Hobby.
Du wirst es auch kaum glauben , die sind immer sehr gut.
Ich verstehe auch das sich manch Menschen sehr schwer tun es zu glauben das es doch Teichbesitzer gibt bei denen ein Teich auch wirklich ohne Probleme gibt, vor allem wenn man selbst nicht so erfolgreich ist.
Aber trotzdem sollte man dafür Verständnis zeigen, ich habe ja auch Verständnis für Leute die gerne menschliche Auscheidungen in ihren Teich kippen.
Ich habe auch nie behauptet das die diversen Mittelchen nichts helfen,aber ich bin der Meinung das es meist reine Geldverschwendung ist und man das Ergebnis auch kostengünstiger bzw gratis bekommen kann.
Und zum Thema Impfen des Wassers:
Ich halte eigentlich die Teichbesitzer schon für so mündig das sie ihr Impfwasser nicht aus irgendwelchen Industrieabwässern oder belasteten Gewässern nehmen sondrn hierfür geeignete Gewässer wählen.
Ich habe halt das Glück in einer intakten Umgebung wohnen zu dürfen und das war halt dann mein Fehler nicht zu erwähnen sich das Impfwasser aus unbedenklichen Gewässern zu nehmen,Sorry tut mir leid.
Im übrigen habe ich bereits bis jetzt 4 Teiche gebaut, 2 Teiche saniert und bin auch für 2008 schon voll ausgebucht (für den nebenberuflichen Teichbau)
Es grüsst dich ganz herzlich einer aus der Fraktion "bei mir leben noch alle Fische"


----------



## chromis (11. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Hi,

würde ich auch so sehen. Die Besatzdichte in einem Teich ist (hoffentlich) niemals mit der eines Aquariums zu vergleichen und selbst hier kanmn man mit vom ersten Tag an langsam hochgefahrenem Besatz einen gefährlichen Nitritpeak weitgehend vermeiden.
Filter laufen lassen(Bakterien bilden sich auch jetzt schon, nur langsamer) und bei einigermaßen stabilen Temperaturen besetzen und am Anfang die Fütterei nicht übertreiben. Sechs kleine Koi auf 10.000l Wasser ergeben mit Sicherheit keine ernstzunehmende Belastung.

Wenn der Filter geimpft werden soll, dann mit Schlamm aus einem eingefahrenen Filter und nicht mit Wasser. Mit Wasser kann man höchstens Kleinlebewesen einschleppen(auch nicht schädlich) die erwünschten Bakterien sind aber immer substratgebunden und im Filterschlamm massenhaft vorhanden. Selbst auf eingebrachten Wasserpflanzen sitzen genügend Bakterien zum impfen des Teiches.

Gruß
Rainer

http://www.deters-ing.de/Gastbeitraege/nitritpeak.htm
http://www.deters-ing.de/Gastbeitraege/Aquarienschlaemme.htm


----------



## juergen-b (11. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

hy sternhausen,

sit doch klasse so wie du es beschreibst ....... freut mich für dich!



> Ich verstehe auch das sich manch Menschen sehr schwer tun es zu glauben das es doch Teichbesitzer gibt bei denen ein Teich auch wirklich ohne Probleme gibt, vor allem wenn man selbst nicht so erfolgreich ist.



zum glück muß ich mich hier nicht angesprochen fühlen  

vielleicht ist es dir nicht aufgefallen - auch ich tolleriere fast alles, was ich hier versuche ist, einzig und alleine einwenig zu sensibilisieren und auch die eine oder andere eingefahrene denkweise zu hinterfragen  

wenn du doch so ein altbewährter teichbauer und profi bist sollte doch auch bei dir der denkapparat in aktion treten wenn du so die eine oder andere aussage liest ?????

du kannst ja auch gerne deine profimeinung zu meinem vorherigen posting rüberbringen,das eigentlich gar keinen bezug auf dich nahm, und mir erklären wo ich falsch lag ?

und was meine meinung mit animpfen aus fremden gewässern betrifft so bleibe ich felsenfest bei meiner meinung, daß damit ganz einfach risiken verbunden sind, welche einzugehen nicht von nöten sind !!!!

gruß jürgen


----------



## jochen (11. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Hallo,

meine Meinung zum "Biostart eines Teiches"

Bakterien brauchen nicht so viel Sauerstoff wie angenommen, sicherlich wird er nicht schaden, größere Technik würde ich zu diesen Zweck jedoch nicht benutzen.
Das so oft beschriebene animpfen mit Wasser bringt relativ wenig,
nitrifizierende Bakterien sind substratgebunden, und schweben nicht im Wasser.
Bakterien aus einen gut eingefahrenen Filter, oder Schlamm aus einen Gewässer das ich für geeignet halte, bringen die Bakterien in Schwung.
Eine Hand voll Mutterboden hilft den Bakterien meiner Meinung nach ungemein zum Start.
Beim Besatz "klein" anfangen, sehr gering füttern.

Natürlich reicht es auch aus, gar nichts zu machen, und den Teich langsam sich selbst aufbauen zu lassen, funktioniert sicher, jedoch braucht man dazu Geduld...


----------



## Marlowe (11. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

@ Redlisch:

Moin!

Aus dem Aquarium etwas zur Bakterienbildung in den Teichfilter gegeben?
Liest sich interessant, weil es ja funktioniert hat!

Es ist dann aber aus einem Kaltwasseraquarium?


----------



## Redlisch (11. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*



			
				Marlowe schrieb:
			
		

> @ Redlisch:
> 
> Es ist dann aber aus einem Kaltwasseraquarium?



Nein, ich habe nur Warmwasserbecken.

Aber den Organismen war es wohl egal ob es nun 24 °C oder nur 16°C im Filter ist ....

Axel


----------



## rut49 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

 Axel,

Woran erkenne ich einen "Bakterienbelag" bzw. wie sieht er aus? Ich hab da echt  

freundliche, aber total verregnete Grüße aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## juergen-b (12. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

hy ruth,

die besiedelten medien bekommen einen leicht braunen belag, oft sieht er bei größerem auftrag leicht pelzig/samtartig aus.

oberflächlich lässt sich ein dicker belag leicht abreiben.

oberfläche wirkt leicht glitschig

wenn du es aus dem wasser nimmst riecht es nach frischer gartenerde.

nicht zu verwechseln mit einem teilweise auftretenden braun grünen belag - dies ist meist feinsediment was sich abgelagert hat.


----------



## Redlisch (12. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hy ruth,
> 
> die besiedelten medien bekommen einen leicht braunen belag, oft sieht er bei größerem auftrag leicht pelzig/samtartig aus.
> 
> oberflächlich ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen....

Axel


----------



## rut49 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien*

Moin, moin ihr beiden,

danke für die Info´s, jetzt bin ich wieder ein wenig schlauer geworden und..... hier werden sie geholfen. (rut ist doch nur der Benutzername  )

 Regina


----------

